# Free Koi fish



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Posting this for a friend of a friend.. (and the fish in question)


> Subject: Got coy? Want some? My office is moving and can't take its coy fish pond, so free fish to any loving home
> Date: Thu, May 5, 2016 1:35 pm
> 
> Friends:
> ...


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

i could take some. will you be going to the next APC meeting depending on size but don't get to Dallas. will you be going to the APC meeting next week


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't have the fish, or even know the person who has them. A friend of mine knows the person and asked if I knew anyone who would take them. If you're interested, contact the person using the email address he lists (written out to avoid spam bots.)


----------

